# Not Bad For a Newbee?



## Craigo (Mar 10, 2012)

Here is what my 30 gallon's tank water looks like after 6.5 weeks and now with 15 fish. 










*w3


----------



## Craigo (Mar 10, 2012)

*Here's a picture of my favorite fish.*










:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Craigo (Mar 10, 2012)

*More fish.*

Neon Tetras










Rainbow Shark "Sharky"










Albino Tetras










Flame Gourami "Fatso"










Blue Face Apistogramma "Spike"


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

hi and welcome..you have some nice fish there..im a apisto geek so you know which fish is my favorite..How big is the tank.


Rick


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good job on the cycle. Now you just have to get to doing normal weekly maintenance. Nitrates look a little high, but regular water changes will take care of that.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm also a newbie, but I also LOVE that apisto!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

beautiful fish!!!


----------



## Craigo (Mar 10, 2012)

*29 Gallon*

Thanks Guys!!! I've been working very hard - trying to understand the whole nitrogen cycle and tank maintenance thing (I'm lucky to have the internet)! *w3

I ran my tank for one week without any fish - and then, I only kept 3 fish in the tank until my ammonia started to drop = 1 Dwarf Gourami and 2 guppies. I can't say that it's been a perfect run at keeping fish - as I lost the Dwarf Gourami to dropsy (in week 4). *frown Also, 1 of the guppies only lasted a day - so I had to exchange him ... Once the ammonia levels dropped and the nitrites were on the way down I added the Apistogramma, the Flame Dwarf Gourami and the Rainbow Shark (in week 4). Since the tank cleared of the highly toxic compounds - I added 2 more fancy guppies, 5 neon tetras and a baby Brichardi (in week 5). I'm now near the end of week 7 - the tank was started on January 24th. :fish-in-bowl:

During the whole process I've been doing partial water changes at least once a week - sometimes more. The guy at the pet store told me that the Apistogramma isn't for beginners, so I've set out trying to keep the highest quality of water possible in my tank - and still allow the tank to finish the cycling (just to prove him wrong). *chicken dance 

I know my tank is now fully stocked - and won't be adding anymore fish. I also have a ten gallon tank nursing some fresh water plants which I intend to add when they get bigger. The 10 gallon tank makes for a perfect jailhouse in the case one of my fish gets overly aggressive. :fish-in-a-bag: I'm planning to make it a betta tank in the meantime.

So far - So good! 

Craigo

P.S. For some reason I keep saying that my tank is a 30 gallon - but I think it's only a 29 gallon. *blue sorry


----------



## Craigo (Mar 10, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> Good job on the cycle. Now you just have to get to doing normal weekly maintenance. Nitrates look a little high, but regular water changes will take care of that.


Ok, I've done two partial water changes since the above nitrate readings of between 20 and 40 ppm. The nitrate levels are currently at 10 ppm in my tank. From what I've read online - I'm guessing that I need to keep the nitrate levels no higher than 10 ppm in order to help prevent an algae problem? So, do I need to keep some nitrates in the tank water for the plants to feed on? And how do the plants intake the nitrates - is it through their roots or leaves ... or both? *H2 

Also, do I need to continue to take ammonia and nitrite readings if I'm not clearing the substrate or the filter of beneficial bacteria? *pc

Thanks much.

Craigo


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I would take readings once a week, at least that is how I do it. Also as long as your nitrates don't get above 20ppm I wouldn't worry about them too much. Especially since plants will eat your nitrates.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Craigo said:


> Ok, I've done two partial water changes since the above nitrate readings of between 20 and 40 ppm. The nitrate levels are currently at 10 ppm in my tank. From what I've read online - I'm guessing that I need to keep the nitrate levels no higher than 10 ppm in order to help prevent an algae problem? So, do I need to keep some nitrates in the tank water for the plants to feed on? And how do the plants intake the nitrates - is it through their roots or leaves ... or both? *H2
> 
> Also, do I need to continue to take ammonia and nitrite readings if I'm not clearing the substrate or the filter of beneficial bacteria? *pc
> 
> ...


I would just try to keep them no higher than 40ppm and would accomplish getting them by a weekly water changes in the 50 percentile area. You should not have a problem with algae unless you are leaving your light on for too long and the plants do need the nitrates.

Other readings are up to you. I definitely wouldn't worry about nitrite much, but an occasional check of ammonia a day or two after adding some fish, noticing cloudy water, or anything else may warrant a check for ammonia.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

what's your full stock list? it seems that you have some fish that grow too big for a 30 gallon.


----------



## Alion25 (Mar 13, 2012)

Not bad. Nitrates are a little high, but Nitrates are less deadly than ammonia and Nitrites. When I started I had a nitrite problem and lost 6 fish. Your tank looks cool. How big is it?


----------



## Craigo (Mar 10, 2012)

allaboutfish said:


> what's your full stock list? it seems that you have some fish that grow too big for a 30 gallon.


I created a signature with the types of fish in my 29 gallon.



Alion25 said:


> Not bad. Nitrates are a little high, but Nitrates are less deadly than ammonia and Nitrites. When I started I had a nitrite problem and lost 6 fish. Your tank looks cool. How big is it?


Thanks You! Actually, I had the same problem in my 10 gallon. I originally had the guppies, the Brichardi, and the neon tetras in that tank. After my ammonia levels went down I thought I was ok, and then - I noticed that some of the fish didn't look so well, so I checked for nitrites. The nitrite readings were very high, so I transplanted the fish into my 29 gallon. I'm sure I saved them from certain death. Needless to say that I've learned alot about this hobby in the past 2 months. 

My next goal is to add some moss to the bog wood and the geodes and eventually remove the fake plants in the back of the tank and replace them with live plants from my ten gallon tank.

More Pics...




























I guess my fishes are camera shy ...


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

your rainbow shark and bichardi grow too big and too active for a 29.


----------



## Craigo (Mar 10, 2012)

allaboutfish said:


> your rainbow shark and bichardi grow too big and too active for a 29.


Thanks. I read that the Brichardi was only supposed to get up to 4" and the shark up to 5". I also read that the shark was compatible with Gouramis - so far those are the only two battling in my tank (with the exception of an occasional nip at the Gourami by my Apisto).

At the rate I'm going I'll probably have a 55 gallon next month - then, 75 gallon in May then a 125 Gallon in June *r2 ... So, I'll probably have enough space to put the overgrown fish in the near future. Currently my shark is about 3 inches and the Brichardi is the same size as my neon tetras.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

brichardis are also not compatible with the rest of your fish, and they might end up lunch.


----------



## Craigo (Mar 10, 2012)

allaboutfish said:


> brichardis are also not compatible with the rest of your fish, and they might end up lunch.


Thanks for the WARNING! I guess I'll just have to flush him then. *j4


----------

